# How can I get a refund from satellite tv-4-pc outfit?



## ruster (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all, 
I made the mistake of joining an online tv outfit called satellite tv-4-pc. Their service is very poor and unsatisfactory. On their advertising they stated they have a 30 day cancelation policy but have no way to contact them to go after the refund.
Anyone have the same problem? Thanks.

russell strutt


Edited by Cookiegal to remove e-mail address.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you pay by credit card? If so, you may want to contact them about your options for contesting the payment and getting it reversed.

Good luck trying to contact tv-4-pc.com directly. A WHOIS lookup shows the domain name is registered to a company in Malta that uses a hotmail address.

Registrant:
MEM Limited
236 / 3 Tower rd.
Sliema, SLM SLM 09
MT
35621316252

Domain Name: TV-4-PC.COM

Administrative Contact: 
Dimech, Steven [email protected]
236 / 3 Tower rd.
Sliema, SLM SLM 09
MT
35621316252


----------



## ruster (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Chuck Wozniak,
Thanks very much for the info. Will try to get a refund thru steven dimech. Will keep you informed.

Russell Strutt


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

ruster said:


> Hi Chuck Wozniak,
> Thanks very much for the info. Will try to get a refund thru steven dimech. Will keep you informed.
> 
> Russell Strutt


Hi Russell,

Maybe I should have been a bit clearer. If you paid by credit card, you should *contact your credit card issuer* about getting the charges reversed and to prevent any future charges from the tv "service".


----------



## ruster (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi All,
Update on trying to get a refund from a satellite tv-4-pc outfit. I contacted my Visa org and they gave me a phone number to call, which I did, and the outfit said they would refund it all except the $9.95 refund charge.
I also emailed Steven Dimech who expressed regret(!?!) and said they would process the repayment. Again that was several days ago I'll believe it when I see it.

Russell Strutt


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You should delete you email address or the spam bots will get it and your get a lot more spam.
Never post you email address at forum or in chat.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a Hotmail address. In a different country. I would bet the guy's name isn't Steven Dimech either. I wouldn't expect any response from him/the company. 

Your credit card provider should have immediately reversed the charge. Call them back and have them do this.


----------



## ruster (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi DoubleHelix,
Thanks for info, my email address is now removed. Tried to get it reversed first thing, but they wouldn't / couldn't do it. Will try again.
Ruster


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can only edit your post the first 24 hours after you posted so if any thing needs edit after that your have to ask a Mod to do for you. 
You could use the







you see at the top right of your post and ask for help.

They don't like to just edit out anything but something like taking out because it can change the post and replys other made, but your email address I am sure they will be glad to help out on.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

he means the charges. They (charge company) couldn't wouldn't do it so hes going to try again


----------



## ruster (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey All,
Done got it!! Most of the charge for the satellite tv-4-pc was credited to my credit card. I think it was getting the outfit's phone number from Visa and calling them direct was what did it. Thank you Tech Support Guys, especially cwwozniak, hewee and doublehelix. Much apprciated. I'll be getting some $ to TSG.
Hope no one else lets themselves get sucked into scams like that one. It happened because my lcd tv died and was going thru weeks of wet and cold weather and was a little "depraved". Thanks again.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

ruster said:


> Hope no one else lets themselves get sucked into scams like that one.


I just go by the old adage that, "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is."


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear.


----------



## TerryMz (Feb 20, 2007)

Same problem. I signed up on Sat Feb 17 and tried to cancel the same day. The email link does not work. 
Called my credit Card company (Mastercard) after reading these postings on Mon. They stated that as this is not a fraud, ie, I had downloaded the software successfully and it works, that I will have to call back in a couple of days when they have received the details of the charge. I will then have to enter a Dispute Process regarding the charge. 

Will keep you posted on this.

Thanks for your comments.
Terry


----------



## ruster (Jan 31, 2007)

Hope you get your money back! Took about 10 days for me to get it. See if your card company will give you the phine number of the tv-4-pc outfit once the charge comes thru.
Keep us info'd.


----------



## TerryMz (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ruster,

Do you still have the phone # that Visa gave you. If so please post it.

Terry


----------



## TerryMz (Feb 20, 2007)

Just talked with MasterCard. They state if the person will credit the money this is the way to go. A credit will take two days whereas a Dispute will take a couple of months. If the person will give a credit, ask for an email stating that this has been done. Also, print out step 2 of the application form as it has the "30 day money back guarantee" statement.

The number they gave me to call is 1-888-846-9590.


----------



## ruster (Jan 31, 2007)

There's many credit card companies and lots of those tv-4-pc outfits, so I think it's best that anybody that gets sucked into into them, deal individually with each credit card company and each tv-4-pc outfit, like you and I did. Anyway I've lost that number now on one of those slips of paper that disappear off my desk.. Sorry.


----------



## NetMasterDelux (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a link to a free site that offers many stream
Works best in ie

http://freetube.us.tc//


----------

